# [Saturdays 10:00-12:00] Pegasus Opera Singing Academy - The Brix



## Alo Licentia! (Apr 17, 2012)

Join Pegasus Opera’s Singing Academy for free, fun singing workshops. They use musical games and group activities to explore song writing and performance skills, while giving children and young people a chance to improve their general musicianship, ability to work with others and gain self confidence. Running every Saturday during term time and with the help of professional musicians and workshop leaders they work towards a final performance to which friends and family are invited. 

New members are welcome to join at any time in the term. You can email them with any queries - just google Pegasus Opera to find our site. Otherwise you can turn up on the day, but do please allow time to fill in the required forms etc.

Saturdays 10:00am - 12:00am, The Brix at St Matthews.


----------

